# If you were to win $1M in your life, what would be the top 5 things you would purchase first?



## tdiallo

The titles says it all...if you won $1M this week for example, what would be the top 5 things you would purchase in *order of priority*?


----------



## TheWalrus

1. The rest of our Condo - $366 000 CND
2. A new Volvo V90 Cross Country - $70 000 CND The perfect modern surf-adventure wagon. With some luxury.
3. Laird StandUP LX Touring SUP board - $2500
4. Firewire Longboard - $1000 CND
5. S-Works Tri-Bike for my wife - $10 000 CND

The rest would go into a variety of savings accounts and investments. As well as a substantial amount set aside for gifts for parents, friends, etc.


----------



## Nokie

I would put it in the bank and enjoy spending the interest.


----------



## panerluminomi

I think I would probably spend it all on property, both a primary residence and hopefully some sort of investment property as well. As for watches, I would limit myself to a single <10k USD watch purchase, as that could get out of hand really quickly!


----------



## MJACLA09

Nokie said:


> I would put it in the bank and enjoy spending the interest.


Bank interest wouldn't buy you your daily coffee. You need at least a 5% turn to even notice you have extra money on only a million.

I have everything I need so I'd choose frivolous unnecessary things.


----------



## MJACLA09

panerluminomi said:


> I think I would probably spend it all on property, both a primary residence and hopefully some sort of investment property as well. As for watches, I would limit myself to a single <10k USD watch purchase, as that could get out of hand really quickly!


Zero chance you would do that. Sorry to be negative. You would spend more. It's the American way.


----------



## panerluminomi

MJACLA09 said:


> Bank interest wouldn't buy you your daily coffee. You need at least a 5% turn to even notice you have extra money on only a million.
> 
> I have everything I need so I'd choose frivolous unnecessary things.


Nokie was probably referring to a standard, well-managed investment portfolio as opposed to 0.1% from a savings account. 50k annually is much more than coffee money.

Also, want to elaborate more on the frivolous things you would buy?


----------



## panerluminomi

MJACLA09 said:


> Zero chance you would do that. Sorry to be negative. You would spend more. It's the American way.


Hmmm, I'm also sorry to be negative but I'm pretty sure you have zero way of knowing what I would do, as you know very little about me. Just because I'm American doesn't mean that I'm going to go blow a bunch of money immediately on stuff I don't need, and I'm unclear where the idea that that is "the American way" even comes from.

Furthermore, what I've described is actually a way that I will be able to spend much more money in the future. Without rent or a mortgage payment, I'd have a significantly higher percentage of my paycheck to spend. I'd also have rental income from the rental property, which would serve the same purpose. The reason that I'd do it this way is that I don't actually think 1M$ USD is _that_ much money. It's not so much, for instance, that you can just retire and never work again, at least not with a reasonable standard of living, ya know?

My goal with a million bucks would be to set myself up for a more comfortable existence in the future.


----------



## MJACLA09

panerluminomi said:


> Nokie was probably referring to a standard, well-managed investment portfolio as opposed to 0.1% from a savings account. 50k annually is much more than coffee money.
> 
> Also, want to elaborate more on the frivolous things you would buy?


Well he did say Bank and Interest not investment 
oh and I'm from Seattle so $50k does cover my families coffee money. Barely.

My stuff would be boring to most. No watches or cars I have too many.

We just bought a mountain home so brand new furniture and some remodel touches would suck up 25% of it.

$20k set aside for tennis balls for my dogs.

$500k to continue to fund a school my wife has helped launch in Calcutta

The rest boat gas and bicycle tubes and tires to keep me off the streets.

Boring stuff except to me and my bride.


----------



## panerluminomi

MJACLA09 said:


> Well he did say Bank and Interest not investment
> oh and I'm from Seattle so $50k does cover my families coffee money. Barely.
> 
> My stuff would be boring to most. No watches or cars I have too many.
> 
> We just bought a mountain home so brand new furniture and some remodel touches would suck up 25% of it.
> 
> $20k set aside for tennis balls for my dogs.
> 
> $500k to continue to fund a school my wife has helped launch in Calcutta
> 
> The rest boat gas and bicycle tubes and tires to keep me off the streets.
> 
> Boring stuff except to me and my bride.


Wow, you guys must really churn through the coffee! I was doing the same until I got myself a home espresso machine--strongly recommended if you don't already have one.


----------



## Heljestrand

I would purchase a Lange 1 in Platinum and then contemplate my next 4 choices.


----------



## MJACLA09

Heljestrand said:


> I would purchase a Lange 1 in Platinum and then contemplate my next 4 choices.


Finally a sensible answer.


----------



## tdiallo

Great to see i'm not the only one plugged on a coffee machine!


----------



## TheNightsWatch

1. House in Austin TX
2. Subaru WRX STI
3. Salsa Beargrease fat bike
4. Doxa
5. Htc vive


----------



## stress8all

1 - Pay off mortgage
2 - Buy MIL a new car
3 - OP39
4 - Holiday, Hawaii and NYC
5 - investment property

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## bwvan

$5000 worth of Sour-Patch Kids
At least $75000 worth of tailor-made clothing
Upgrade my cart shed at the club to include a concrete floor
A Nissan Maxima
A small fishing boat with a 75 motor


----------



## corn18

I would pay off the house and retire. Don't really need any more stuff.


----------



## Alysandir

Assuming you mean $1M free and clear of taxes:

1. An annuity for $900,000. At 6% with a 20-year duration, that's almost $6500 in my pocket each month. 
2. Pay off the remainder of my mortgage & home equity line
3. Pay off the remainder of my car payment
4. Purchase a Rolex Submariner 114060, just because I want one and could never justify it before.
5. Remodel the bathroom.

Yeah, I'm a real wild man...

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## upupa epops

1. House @ cca 300.000$
2. Summer house in the Mediterranean, cca 250.000$
3. College fund for the kids, 250.000$
4. 2x cars, whatever maker, total 80.000$
5. Vacheron Constantin Patrimony Traditionnelle, YG, sub seconds, 20.000$
6. Gift the rest to the family 100.000$


Never gonna happen though...


----------



## VicLeChic

Live by the sea, stop working and enjoy free time for the rest of my life.


----------



## BerutoSenpai

A house & lot.
Investment.
Savings.


----------



## MJACLA09

TheNightsWatch said:


> 3. Salsa Beargrease fat bike


I want a fat bike soooo bad to commute my 36 mile round trip on. I fear with 6 bicycles I would need about $700k of this money in divorce lawyer fees if I bought one. 


bwvan said:


> $5000 worth of Sour-Patch Kids
> At least $75000 worth of tailor-made clothing
> Upgrade my cart shed at the club to include a concrete floor
> A Nissan Maxima
> A small fishing boat with a 75 motor


May I suggest you weight (spelled incorrectly on purpose) on the purchase of the $75k in bespoke textiles until after you eat the $5000 worth of Sour-Patch Kids.


----------



## TheWalrus

MJACLA09 said:


> I want a fat bike soooo bad to commute my 36 mile round trip on. I fear with 6 bicycles I would need about $700k of this money in divorce lawyer fees if I bought one.


Fat bikes are awesome. Far easier to climb hills on one they I would have ever guessed. Fun, even in a place that never gets snow or sand.

I'm fortunate (and our bank accounts are unfortunate) to have married someone who is actually more obsessed with bikes than I am. At our worst we had 9 bikes between 2 people. That's been moderated back with a move - but expanding out. A hard core road cyclist she discovered mountain biking last year - and the move to Victoria BC has done little to dissuade her that this shouldn't be a full time hobby with all that's required in terms of bikes, components and kit.


----------



## DarthVedder

Pay off current mortgage ($30K)
Good down payment for a new home ($200K)
Upgrade for our home's two cars to a BMW 335i or 428i for me and a nicely equipped Ford Explorer Limited for the wife. (I guess I need some $50K to $60K to get those two cars)
A nice trip through Europe 
A nice watch, say an Omega Speedmaster Co-Axial or a Rolex GMT-Master II BLNR.


----------



## bwedlund

Mine wouldn't be so much things as stuff we've been putting off doing. Trip through Europe, start working towards a private pilot license, take the extended family on a vacation come to mind.


----------



## 5 Miler

1) Taxes on the winnings
2) House Mortgage
3) a used car to replace my car that had to have a new transmission after 64,000 miles
4) university fund for my two kids
5) charitable contributions


----------



## MJACLA09

TheWalrus said:


> Fat bikes are awesome. Far easier to climb hills on one they I would have ever guessed. Fun, even in a place that never gets snow or sand.
> 
> I'm fortunate (and our bank accounts are unfortunate) to have married someone who is actually more obsessed with bikes than I am. At our worst we had 9 bikes between 2 people. That's been moderated back with a move - but expanding out. A hard core road cyclist she discovered mountain biking last year - and the move to Victoria BC has done little to dissuade her that this shouldn't be a full time hobby with all that's required in terms of bikes, components and kit.


Lucky or unlucky my wife doesn't like to ride and that's why I commute when I'm home to work as much as I can. I don't like taking extra time from my personal Time with my wife. I almost bought over New Years. We have a place in the mountains and too many people were riding around on them in the snow and ice. It was killing me.


----------



## Gunnar_917

With a million dollars I would be lucky to afford a house in Sydney that's relatively close to the CHD, never mind anything else


----------



## mrchan

1mill isn't that much in general but I'd pay off my current mortgage, buy another apartment for investment, invest in some stocks or bonds and buy myself probably a Patek Nautilus and call it a day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrchan

VicLeChic said:


> Live by the sea, stop working and enjoy free time for the rest of my life.


It's only one mill, not a hundred mill..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

Id struggle to buy a decent house for that where i live, so it would all be spent on that, no watches unfortunately.


----------



## DarthVedder

mrchan said:


> It's only one mill, not a hundred mill..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can do that with that kind of money... Maybe not in Malibu, but a million goes a long way in many places, especially if you just want to enjoy your free time without many luxurious expectations.


----------



## Golder

1) With $1M the wife and I would likely consider a new house purchase, to get us closer to the city and still have the space etc we enjoy in our suburb, have our own pool vs using the HOA pool etc. Maybe even a house on the lake.
2) With this cash in hand I would consider quitting my job for a full time MBA program. The cost of this in lost income and tuition would be $400k, so that is a huge decision it would be difficult.
3) Omega speedy reduced - Of course I could just buy one now they aren't that expensive, but I have tiny wrists so this is what works for me. I'd have to let the money settle in a while before making any really extravagant purchases, so when it came to the first five I'd keep it reasonable.
4) Amazing Vacation for the family -- Not sure where, perhaps South East Asia.
6) High end ski boat with ballasts for wake surfing - Living in Austin this is in my opinion the best recreation option for the lake.


----------



## tdiallo

Great wish list Golder, nothing too exaggerated, just enough for you and family to enjoy!


----------



## rwbenjey

New computer, house, grail watch, new car, and new firearm.


----------



## GrouchoM

I'd buy 50000 NATO straps. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre

In this order, I would...

1.) Pay taxes
2.) Tithe
3.) Pay off all debt
4.) Refinish our kitchen to something more suitable for my wife, she loves cooking
5.) Purchase well modded E39 M5 lol


----------



## crappbag

Cobia said:


> Id struggle to buy a decent house for that where i live, so it would all be spent on that, no watches unfortunately.


A fellow Eel's supporter! |>

Agreed, I would spend it all on a house. There is unfortunately no room for anything else on the list.

However, if I could choose 5 watches to spend $1m on...


Paul Newman 6263
ALS 1815 Chrono
ALS Saxonia Moonphase
Nomos Lambda 39
Seiko SRP775


----------



## Time_Diogo97

1. Rolex Day Date 40 Platinum Blue Motif (50~60K)
2. Patek Philippe Grand Complications 18K White Gold 5327G-001 (70~75K)
3. Buben&Zorweg GALAXY safe (They wont say, but i presume around 30~40K)
4. Aston Martin DB11 (200K)
5. New house of course, closer to the woods (300K)

We would be able to live by later on that is as i wouldnt stop working ^^.


----------



## Professional

New home and after this will make myself distributor of the most famous watch companies like Czapek, Patek, Jaquet Droz, Ulysse Nardin, Rolex...i will buy my own local and after this will work with watches for myself.


----------



## trf2271

1. Pay off my townhouse
2. Pay off my student loan
3. Toyota 4Runner TRD Pro
4. Finish my theater room on my 3rd floor
5. Tudor Pelagos LHD


----------



## skriefal

1. Pay off my home mortgage.
2. Pay off my car loan.
3. Re-side the house.
4. Rolex GMT Master II?

Okay, at least I left one "fun" item in there! Probably put most of the remaining money into savings for retirement.


----------



## Galvarez

1. Pay off house
2. Either a BAR or a Lewis Gun
3. Anything my wife desires
4. Save the rest


----------



## TheWalrus

Galvarez said:


> 1. Pay off house
> 2. Either a BAR or a Lewis Gun
> 3. Anything my wife desires
> 4. Save the rest


Isn't 4 highly contingent on 3?


----------



## TrackSuitVos

Pay off the house, go on vacation. And, since I've wanted one for over a decade, a Monaco. Laugh if you must. It's what I want.


----------



## atothej81

I'd invest 3/4 of it. I have a really low mortgage rate (under 3%) so wouldn't even pay it off! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## icenine

In order of priority if I HAD to spend it:

1. Buy a house in Colorado or San Diego and move there. Say, $400k.
2. Sell my car to fund toward a Cadillac ATS Coupe 2.0T (would likely go used, don't care to have a car over $30k).
3. Rental property someplace near me? $250k?
4. Unnecessarily high quality curved 4K TV and sound system?
5. Various smaller things like a few grand watch, shoes, clothes, travel to blow the remainder.

IN REALITY... if I won $1m I would never spend it all.
1. House, $400k.
2. Various small stuff all at once, maybe allot $50k on overall life upgrades like the aforementioned car, TV, shoes, watch etc.
3. Sock away the remaining $550k into an ETF or something of the sort and start working part-time because I have no mortgage and can live in some part on a 3-5% withdrawal of interest anyway.


----------



## way1

A house next to the sea and put the rest in the bank while I think about my next move.


----------



## AaayElMayo

Payoff what's left on the house: 165k
3 college tuitions: $300k-400k(conservative, hopefully less)
A new truck: $50k
Some overdue travel and vacations, gotta live life: 50k
Save and invest the remainder, but a little ski boat sure would be cool.....




Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drksaint

I'd buy a few more properties.


----------



## MJACLA09

AaayElMayo said:


> Payoff what's left on the house: 165k
> 3 college tuitions: $300k-400k(conservative, hopefully less)
> A new truck: $50k
> Some overdue travel and vacations, gotta live life: 50k
> Save and invest the remainder, but a little ski boat sure would be cool.....
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


$300k per kid do you mean ?

Undergrad for my daughter at CU Boulder will cost me $240k if she finishes in 4. Well technically $400k earned income.


----------



## AaayElMayo

I hope she likes it there....

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09

AaayElMayo said:


> I hope she likes it there....
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately she loves it.


----------



## conkmwc

College tuitions (2)
Porsche GT3, maybe an RS
Invest the rest


----------



## steadyrock

icenine said:


> In order of priority if I HAD to spend it:
> 
> 1. Buy a house in Colorado or San Diego and move there. Say, $400k.
> 2. Sell my car to fund toward a Cadillac ATS Coupe 2.0T (would likely go used, don't care to have a car over $30k).
> 3. Rental property someplace near me? $250k?
> 4. Unnecessarily high quality curved 4K TV and sound system?
> 5. Various smaller things like a few grand watch, shoes, clothes, travel to blow the remainder.
> 
> IN REALITY... if I won $1m I would never spend it all.
> 1. House, $400k.
> 2. Various small stuff all at once, maybe allot $50k on overall life upgrades like the aforementioned car, TV, shoes, watch etc.
> 3. Sock away the remaining $550k into an ETF or something of the sort and start working part-time because I have no mortgage and can live in some part on a 3-5% withdrawal of interest anyway.


Heh. Where in San Diego would you expect to buy a house outright for $400k? At that price you're looking at a 2br condo in a bad area of far East SD County, by all the meth labs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gangrel

2 years ago, I found out I had diabetes...which wasn't a surprise. Rule #1 of blood sugar control: LOSE THE WEIGHT. I dropped 40-50 pounds. Yes, well, that meant ALL my clothing was too big, as you can imagine. I've gotten a new supply of jeans and shorts, and some of the t shirts. (Not all; an over-large t shirt is not a big deal.)

But NOT some of the nicer stuff. I don't have great need for it, but still...it's nice to have every now and again. And I've found a few things, like Outlier's merino wool t-shirts, that are *quite* nice if not dressy. And not exactly summerweight wear.  

Longer term project would be to find the spot to build a no-compromises house...BIG kitchen with shelves, shelves, and more shelves for pots and pans and the like, and higher-grade appliances, set up the back yard for a hot tub and possibly a *small* greenhouse, etc. At least 1 fireplace. Down here it should be possible. While at that, get rid of most of the mish-mash of dishes and cookware, and get stuff I like that's reasonably well coordinated.

Oh...and something I don't have room for. A high-end, pro grade fully automatic espresso machine.


----------



## Astropin

MJACLA09 said:


> $300k per kid do you mean ?
> 
> Undergrad for my daughter at CU Boulder will cost me $240k if she finishes in 4. Well technically $400k earned income.


Not if they go to an in-state college.

We got lucky and my Son was accepted to Michigan (we live in Michigan). Still it will be over 100k for undergrad.

sent from my phone


----------



## tdiallo

VicLeChic said:


> Live by the sea, stop working and enjoy free time for the rest of my life.


Great stuff but with 1M would only be possible if you live in a third world country..


----------



## VicLeChic

tdiallo said:


> Great stuff but with 1M would only be possible if you live in a third world country..


Good enough for me as long as it's safe, peaceful and friendly towards foreigners.


----------



## MJACLA09

conkmwc said:


> College tuitions (2)
> Porsche GT3, maybe an RS
> Invest the rest


Best decision yet. My GT3's have always been a solid part of my garage. 


Astropin said:


> Not if they go to an in-state college.
> 
> We got lucky and my Son was accepted to Michigan (we live in Michigan). Still it will be over 100k for undergrad.
> 
> sent from my phone


I wish!
She didn't want to go to UW as we have a home in Seattle so it was too close to us. In State still isn't inexpensive but half for sure.


----------



## brandon\

1.) Coke. 

2.) Hooker. 

3.) Coke. 

4.) Hooker. 

5.) Tiger blood.


----------



## Doc J

1. A Singer 911
2. Pay off last 100k on mortgage
3. The other 500k would be taxed off me here in Australia.


----------



## MJACLA09

Doc J said:


> 1. A Singer 911
> 2. Pay off last 100k on mortgage
> 3. The other 500k would be taxed off me here in Australia.


Singer will cost you $600k usd out the door. Looks like you need to relook at the other two. 
You can save $100 if you don't add anything and stick with small basic motor.


----------



## Doc J

MJACLA09 said:


> Singer will cost you $600k usd out the door. Looks like you need to relook at the other two.
> You can save $100 if you don't add anything and stick with small basic motor.


They've put their prices up then - they've previously said $300-$500k 

Oh well, mortgage can be paid off slower!!


----------



## Workaholic

1) Pay off my F-150 (appx $35K)
2) Buy a new Corvette Z06 ($90K)
3) Buy a Rolex Day-Date 40 in yellow gold ($30K)
4) Take a nice, long vacation touring various European cities ($10K)
5) Invest the rest in my Vanguard account and think about early retirement...


----------



## ShortOnTime

Probably pay off the house, do a couple of house projects, buy a used mercedes g-wagon, spend some on the SO, and save/invest the rest. I might buy a doxa if I needed to buy a watch immediately as part of the deal. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## oztech

1.) Remodel home
2.) Buy a new Mustang Ecoboost -loaded
3.) JLC MUT Moon
4.) New audio,video and computer
5.) Have the yard professionally landscaped.


----------



## MJACLA09

Doc J said:


> They've put their prices up then - they've previously said $300-$500k
> 
> Oh well, mortgage can be paid off slower!!


Yes as I've watched them almost ordering two the original was $300 cheapest plus the cost of the donor. Now a loaded 420hp top engine with push $550 plus tax including the donor.

I still think they are worth the price of admission, I've just finally been able to move on from needing a new hot rod in the garage.

If I didn't say it. Your choice is the number one best thing posted in this thread. Singers are spectacular.


----------



## JRobinson

Pretty simple list for me:

1 - 20+ acres
2 - Build house on said acres
3 - pay off the cars
4 - Kids college 
5 - Invest


----------



## MLJinAK

Real Estate and live on the income.


----------



## stein79

Pay off mortgage, and invest the rest To FIRE sooner. (Financially independent, retire early)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Note

1. Put a $600k down payment on a retirement home on St. John USVI with the plan to pay for the rest when I sell my current home in a few years. 
2. $175k for a 28' Regulator or Contender center console boat with twin Yamaha 4 stoke engines, upgraded electronics 
3. $15k for 8 Shimano offshore rod/reels; split between 50 lb. & 24 lb weight class outfits; plus associated tackle.
4. Bait, ice, 2 - 3 Yeti coolers, other associated tackle.
5. Plane ticket to St. John.


----------



## CRAZYBUBBA

That would literally just be a downpayment towards a house


----------



## Frossty

1. A house, nothing too fancy
2. A Dirtbike (or two 
3. Invest the rest in bonds and shares.


----------



## lvt

It's a shame that nobody has the intention to buy a $1M watch.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron521

I'd probably pay off my house immediately, then put the remainder in various mutual funds, trying to build a portfolio what would provide a constant income. With any luck at all, I wouldn't really NEED to work again.


----------



## Hodgkisl

I would invest the vast majority, but would spend some on a new Tudor Black Bay TT and an Omega Seamaster 300 in Yellow gold. Also may buy a couple year used Mercedes S65.


----------



## Vlance

Hmmmm... not really any watches I want. I'd likely trade up my M3 for an M4. Buy a burrito, cause I'm hungry. Give $10k a pop to some family and close pals. Get a new watch strap. Put the rest into RRSP's and keep lifeing.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin

1. A private investigator to determine who bought a lotto ticket in my name!
2. If it turned out I somehow was tricked into playing the lottery, I would pay off my house and throw the remaining money in a brokerage acct until my kids hit college.


----------



## Hj3lm

1. Pay of my house loan
2. Buy a really nice family car, like a Subaru
3. Pay of my loan from my collage
4. Invest
5. A Rolex sub 

Sent from the north!


----------



## Cobia

A home.


----------



## Pencey Prep

Get a law degree and become Tiger Woods lawyer. You would double your money in quick time.


----------



## Pencey Prep

Cobia said:


> A home.


The curse of Oz. Real Estate prices.


----------



## cpana2001

Buy rental property in a small touristic city in Europe. Move to the countryside and live a simple life from rent, following my hobbies and passions.


----------



## Blackranger3d

1. Mortgage on Rental Prop
2. Down Payment for a building for my Company 
3. My fathers land in Jamaica (my uncle - a dirty cop - swindled my Mom out of it grrrr)
4. M4, M5, or a Cayenne GTS
5. Breitling Navitimer Cosmonaute


----------



## 59yukon01

1) Pay off mortgage.
2) Buy 2nd beachfront home.
3) Quit work and use my dive watches everyday as intended.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

1. Rolex Explorer I = $7k
2. VW Golf R = $40k
3. Apartment/House somewhere in Europe $400k
4. Vacation for 6 months $53k
5. $500k in some investment


----------



## georges zaslavsky

1) 500000$ will go for the pension
2) 2 big luxury cars from the late 60's early 70's 1970 Imperial Crown Lebaron sedan and 1971 Lincoln Continental or 1971 Cadillac Fleetwood
3) Vintage Rolexes including a 6263, 1019, a 1016, a 6538, a 5517, a solid gold day date and a patek sky moon chrono
4) the rest will go for the usual spendings and taking care of my mum


----------



## Ard

I live in Alaska, we have three acres here at our home (landing area) and a remote cabin 110 miles from here. The cabin is 75 miles off the road system accessible by air - river boat or snowmachine only.

I could buy one of these in good condition and have money left over, it would make living in Alaska more fun.









They also make the R22 which is a 2 seater and they are more affordable, think between 170,000 and 280,000 for cost. I've always thought it would be cool to be able to land a Robinson right in the yard at the cabin.


----------



## CSG

I wouldn't buy a damn thing, I'd invest it all. Looking at some of these answers explains why so few people have any assets to speak of.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

CSG said:


> I wouldn't buy a damn thing, I'd invest it all. Looking at some of these answers explains why so few people have any assets to speak of.


You're a ray of sunshine. 
What's the point of investing it all?


----------



## don r

1. A condo in Hawaii, 2. a new Porsche 911, 3-4-5: three really cool watches to be named later.


----------



## homebrewer

I would buy a house in Key West!. Love the vibe!!! My current house is paid off in a few months. So, why not!


----------



## eljay

100,000 pints


----------



## City74

First I would drop 30k to my mortgage company and get my house deed and then I would buy more American funds thru Edward Jones and completely retire


----------



## Stelyos

tdiallo said:


> The titles says it all...if you won $1M this week for example, what would be the top 5 things you would purchase in *order of priority*?


A cup of coffee... Connecticut is expensive...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Camdamonium

This would all be assuming I get it today as a 17 year old.

1) 2015 Jaguar F-Type R w/3500 miles and $115k MSRP I am able to get below MMR for $65k.

2) Breitling SOH 46 Chronograph with rose gold bezel and mesh band for $6k used. 

3) My parents offered to pay for my college and have been working hard to be able to do so... I would pay them back ($120k at A&M).

4) I would build a duplex near the A&M campus to live in one side and rent out the other side to cover my costs. Eventually, I would move out and gain double the rent income ($250k).

5) I would spend the remaining $559k on investments. On what investments, I'm not sure. I currently don't have $559k, so I am not really watching out for the best way to invest that amount of capital right now


----------



## Toothbras

Stelyos said:


> A cup of coffee... Connecticut is expensive...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I bet! Is it true you all look like this?


----------



## 6tffd

No offence (and sorry to dig up an old comment)... But why did you borrow money to buy a CAR yet you still own two Rolexes, an Omega and a Bremont?
How do you justify that?


----------



## Stirling Moss

I'd spend $75k on myself (gold submariner upgrade, upgrade the Elise to an Exige 260), put the rest into paying 50% down on 4 rental properties and invest the rest for long term.


----------



## JMann2380

Straight to retirement account. Then I don't ever have to worry about that and can spend my earnings on the fun things in life. Travel, cars, etc.


----------



## gates

meh - I'd just invest it.


----------



## Colin G

Pay off my mortgage 

Buy dad a new car. Old man always wanted a Cadillac

Buy myself a new 2018 Mercedes C-Class coupe AMG 

Buy my wife an SUV and a small Airstream camper

Rest goes in the bank after I buy a new watch!


----------



## Robinjohn

This has been so frustrating. 11 pages and you all want to spend it on real estate and cars with watches only mentioned a few times.
I want PM Rolex's, GMT & DD as my beaters, then I'm off to MB&F shop to spend some real money.
In reality my wife may have something to say about that. So its half on a new house and other half on investments.


----------



## Tricky73

1. Quit my job and buy several house which I would renovate with my father and sell for profit. Starting with cheaper property and small profit increasing each time until I have a good portfolio to rent and live off the rental income. 

2. Take my kids to Disney land 

3. Take my wife to new York and Vegas 

4. Buy an Audi RS6 (used because its idiotic to buy new) 

5. Give my parents 100k 

(I would purchase a speedy and a sub whilst in New York and possibly a watch for my wife)


----------



## GrouchoM

Tricky73 said:


> ... and possibly a watch for my wife)


You win a million dollars, splurge on boy toys, and yet you're on the fence about buying your wife one watch? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73

GrouchoM said:


> Tricky73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... and possibly a watch for my wife)
> 
> 
> 
> You win a million dollars, splurge on boy toys, and yet you're on the fence about buying your wife one watch?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes, my wife is an independent woman and has supruls cash to buy a watch if she wishes at any minute without me having to win the lottery but even with my interest in watches she thinks it's a waste of money hense why I said possibly as I know if it came down to it she would politely decline and would rather a family holiday to make memories instead of a piece of metal on her wrist. This is just me knowing my wife in that she isn't materialistic and has zero interest in watches


----------



## FloridaTime

New VW Jetta SEL for me $23k
New Volvo XC90 T6 Inscription for wife $65k
Shopping spree for wife and I in New York $50k
Hermes Birkin for wife $20k
New Sea Ray 260 Sundancer with private dry stack spot and water toys $165k


Child's college and car fund $100k


The grail watches for me:
Patek Philippe Calatrava 5227J $36k
Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe $10,500 
Rolex no date Sub $7,500
Omega Seamaster 1957 Trilogy $7,000
Grand Seiko SBGH201 $5,800
Omega Speedy Moonwatch $5,250



Retirement/Investments $500,000 


Well that was fun spending pretend money...


----------



## WatchAddictNYC

a nice boat? invest the rest in mutual funds


----------



## eljay

An overdose


----------



## ChiefWahoo

1 Upgrade the boat from the $1000 beater I have now to something with fewer stains that I don't worry will strand me in the middle of the lake - 30k

2 Pay off sister's condo, brother-in-law's house - 100k

3 Pay off all debts in immediate family - 50k

4 Down payment on small house on said lake to rent out and eventually house said boat - 100k

5 New car for my wife - 40k

Thinking about this, watches never came into thought. Perhaps a sign that I shouldn't be wasting money on them now, too. LOL

Mostly just want to set ourselves up for early retirement on the lake with some gas money for modest travel (maybe with a camper thrown in for good measure). Everything else won't matter.


----------



## jar

I really can't think of anything I want that I can't get now.


----------



## Foch

Invest it and live of the interest in maybe Panama, Thailand, Philippines or Fiji..., where the dollar is bigger valued. Lived overseas since 2009, highly recommend it.


----------



## drawman623

I'd buy the home I was raised in. $400k

As for vehicles: a plow truck to look after my neighbors every winter and a gated 6 speed Audi R8 for my foolish pleasure. 

As for watches, I already own my grail. 

The rest goes toward holding on to my home and family's well being.


----------



## fastfras

Buy a Toyota LandCruiser and act like a di** head like every other owner of one here in Bogota. Flash a new PP Aquanaut, rose gold Daytona and a white gold GMT. Buy more rental properties.

Already retired yet more of everything certainly wouldn't hurt. The key is to enjoy what you have, be positive and chivas on...


----------



## X-Factor

Pay off mine and my wife's debt, his/her Rolex, and a brand new 911 Turbo for us (it's on our list anyway). The rest....dunno.


----------



## eljay

A deposit.

https://www.jomashop.com/audemars-piguet-watch-26403bc-zz-8044bc-01.html


----------



## hanshananigan

eljay said:


> A deposit.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/audemars-piguet-watch-26403bc-zz-8044bc-01.html


Wow, Joma shop offered me $20 off my first purchase, now I HAVE to buy this watch!


----------



## TJ Boogie

I'd invest it all. I'm kinda boring in that regard.


----------



## aurignacian

1. Order a custom Wal bass guitar - 7.5k
2. Grand Seiko Snowflake - 5.8k
3. Zenith Captain Central Second - 5.8k
4. Matching cabs for my bass amp - 1.5k
5. Send my parents on vacation to Rome 

Invest the rest.


----------



## ispeshaled

1. Pay off student loans
2. Rolex GMT BLNR
3. Take a nice vacation with friends/family
4. Put down payment down on a new house
5. Invest the rest and go back to work...I'm only 33 afterall...

A boring, adult answer.


----------



## Th!nkEr

997.2 turbo with low mileage, pay off my parents' mortgage, rest goes into investments 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madlou

1. Buy a nice Rolex
2. Purchase a Mercedes c class
3. Pay back my parents
4. Buy an exotic pet
5. Invest the rest


----------



## Ten-Ten

I don't know what the second through fifth thing I'd buy would be. But I'm pretty sure the first would be either a cocktail or a six-pack of micro-brewed beer.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

Pay off the cars and house

Electric 1/2 barrel home brew system

His and hers Cartier Tanks

A few Hemingway first editions 

A well planned European vacation 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucaass29

1. A house
2. A McLaren 650S
3. A Jaguar F-Type S
4. A Patek Philippe 5711
5. An inventory of watches for an online store


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

Lucaass29 said:


> 1. A house
> 2. A McLaren 650S
> 3. A Jaguar F-Type S
> 4. A Patek Philippe 5711
> 5. An inventory of watches for an online store


I almost put the Jag down on mine honestly they're really a beautiful and in my mind timeless design


----------



## mak1277

1) Mountain property, 20+ acres, on or near a trout stream (~$900k)
2) 4WD vehicle
3) ALS 1815 up/down

There would be some left over after that that I'd spend on vacations/good food/etc.


----------



## Skumbo

Id invest 80% of it, spend the rest paying off my mortgage, and buy a few watches


----------



## pigmode

1 - Three day a week domestic service
2 - Range Rover 
3 - built-up Moots roadbike frame
4 - Rolex Submariner


----------



## DB040

1. Payoff mortgage and do some projects around the house - 150K
2. Buy a Toyota 4Runner - 40K
3. Pull our kids out of public schools send them to a private school so the liberal crazies don't turn them into little Marxist SJWs 150K
4. Whatever's left goes toward retirement savings


----------



## Kru Chris

After losing this amount, I would be more qualified to give a lecture on not carrying all eggs in one basket and _downshifting. _ Re-using ground coffee 

Well, I would help my ex wife get the house she wants (the bank turned down her request for a mortgage as they only accept 50% of self-employed folks' income). Say $ 50,000.

Buy NLY shares: $ 600,000 and writing call options for extra income.

$ 300,000 to start a business.

$ 50,000: refurbish my Porsche, buy some motorcles and *watches*

My "Grail watch" is a 42 mm Patek Philippe, seen for about $ 15,000 on Ebay.

Moreover, I would buy 100 beautiful vintage watches on Ebay Japan, South Korea, Switzerland, Germany, UK.


----------



## modasf

300k in crypto currencies
600k deposit on a 1.5-2.5 million apt complex or small strip mall / plaza
100k on random crap like watches


----------



## WatchBill

Already mortgage free, so most of it to acquire rental properties, and maybe a Sea Dweller Deepsea, and a couple of special motorcycles and/or sports car. Then hopefully retire!


----------



## dilloncarter

Honestly, nothing. I would pay the taxes and throw it all into an index fund like nothing happened. Life would continue as if nothing happened. Let it compound for another 10+ years have that family money


----------



## anvilart43

Pay off some debts then invest in real estate/rentals and of course buy a watch or two.


----------



## kamonjj

Pay off the minimal consumer debt obligations we have and invest the rest. It would free up much more of our monthly gross, and allow us to travel more. Would still work and not change much else. 1m isn’t a lot of money nowadays 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avee8tor

1. A $750k secure investment to have income generation
2. A $50k trip around the world to experience people and cultures
3. Pay off my house $140k
4. A Rolex Anniversary SD $17k for me and a datejust doe my wife $6k
5. A hunt camp up north $35k


----------



## mkim520

1. Pay off mortgage
2. Invest $250k
3. GT3
4. Daytona Ceramic
5. Vacation


----------



## big_slacker

Vanguard index fund shares.


----------



## player67

750k invest 
250k toys (no point in listing off what because it would change by the day haha) 

In the toy money it would def be some stupid watch like roger Dubuis or and all gold AP and a nice older super car like an lp640 roadster


----------



## dangdep

Bonds.


----------



## elysium73

850k in investing/savings
150k in play (vacation and purchases)


----------



## horrij1

Responsible saving and taking of my family members aside, there are things I do like that I would not buy simply because I can't spending "my" mo eye on them. But I have an extra 1M, and can be a little ridiculous, then here is where I'm going....

1. GL reverso dress watch, I think they are cool, but I hardly to never wear a suit or formal attire. 
2. And to that above point, I would have a few bespoke Savile Row suites and casual clothing made, nice excuse for a UK trip.
3. One of these....
View attachment 12886359
$80k is a lot for a Mustang, but....
4. Flight lessons and join a club, so I have access to use small planes.
5. Sailing lessons and boat, nothing too big, but big enough to enjoy the New England coast.

i am close to retirement, and have done a decent Job saving for my retirement. But in reality, I'll probably only be able to swing the car, a used one!!


----------



## rtsaintly

1. Pay off debt, including mortgage
2. Invest
3. 1978 Rolex GMT Master (birth year)
4. Cheap second home somewhere 
5. New wardrobe of clothes


----------



## sinner777

Pay off debt of mine and my family.

Set trust fund for my brothers kids to get high education (I have no kids of my own) 

Invest in my running business


Would not buy any toys.


----------



## James Haury

1.An annuity.For the full amount.


----------



## rwbenjey

1. Clean up any current debt
2. Buy a house
3. Buy an SUV
4. Savings/travel fund
5. Investments

6. Watches


----------



## rwbenjey

1. Clean up any current debt
2. Buy a house
3. Buy an SUV
4. Savings/travel fund
5. Investments

6. Watches


----------



## ShortOnTime

Probably spend about $750k (or a little less) on a house with an appropriate 3-4 car garage. Hmm, what else? Probably buy the SO the diamond earrings and a decent watch that she has been talking about. Maybe spend $7k of it on some type of vacation. I'd probably buy an srt8 grand cherokee or mercedes g wagon. I have a vw corrado and an m3, so would probably add some type of 911 to the collection as well. 

Anything else would get invested. Probably wouldn't specifically buy a watch. There are other things I'd rather spend the money on.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## debussychopin

Hmmm...top 5 things if I had a million dollars tax free?

1)The most expensive Louis Vuitton handbag for my better half (yeah she likes LV)
2)Rolex watch. 
3)A decent 7' grand piano
4)An upgrade room attachment to my home for the grand piano
5)2 carat diamond ring from Tiffany for my better half (yeah she likes tiffany)

not sure if there is much anything else that really interests me that is out of my reach.


----------



## stevenliu0923

1. Apartment in a city
2. At least 3 cars, probably NA2 NSX, LFA, and a E63s wagon. (assuming cars is one thing)
3. A Patek. 
4. Very long vacation.
5. Set the rest (if theres any left) aside for investments.


----------



## NativeTxn

Assuming we’re talking $1M after tax...

Rational Answer:

Put the full $1M into muni bonds that would currently throw off about $50-60K a year of tax free income.

That would more than cover all of our housing and student loan expenses (all of which are at about 3% or less, so better off paying with the interest than paying them off in a lump sum).

With the main monthly obligations covered by the interest, use our income to continue saving for retirement, college for the kids, and fun stuff like travel - would just be able to do more of it with the extra, tax free income.

Fun Answer:

1. Yachtmaster with rhodium dial ($11,500 MSRP)
2. Pay off my parents house (-$120,000)
3. 2-3 bedroom condo or house in the Caribbean (~670,000)
4. New Range Rover for the wife (~$100,000)
5. New fully loaded Corvette Z06 for me (~$100,000)



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WOXOF

stevenliu0923 said:


> 1. Apartment in a city
> 2. At least 3 cars, probably NA2 NSX, LFA, and a E63s wagon. (assuming cars is one thing)
> 3. A Patek.
> 4. Very long vacation.
> 5. Set the rest (if theres any left) aside for investments.


I think you should have your list flipped. You can make $80-$100k/year if you invested that money first. It may not be the choice for your financial goals, but $1,000,000 can actually get you a solid $70k/year comfortably without having to spend it all. Count me as crazy, but I always choose the investment option first when asked these questions.


----------



## debussychopin

a solid gold diamond encrusted Hublot


----------



## Brian61992

A forty year old bottle of macallan


----------



## Harry869

1. Apartment/Condo
2. A car (not luxurious one)
3. Invest in something (online business or brick and mortar)
4. Save some amount for backup situation
5. Travel A LOT


----------



## WatchHound007

1) Payoff mortgage
2) Porsche 911 Turbo S
3) New kitchen for wife ("happy wife, happy life")
4) New boat
5) Rolex Sea Dweller DeepSea


----------



## Spyderco1993

1) day date 18k


----------



## Spyderco1993

Yellow gold that is!


----------



## TedPhatana

1) 200k my son’s college fund
2) 400k my retirement fund
3) 300k pay off mortgage 
4) 50k AP ceramic jumbo when it comes out.
5) 50k VC overseas ultrathin.


----------



## vincentle7914

i will build a temple , and save money for my kids will be go college in the future that all i need


----------



## k1985

1) Reno the kitchen/basement
2) payoff the mortgage
3) kids college fund
4) probably buy a sensible luxury car, Audi A6 or something, maybe get crazy and get the s-line for me, and a Lexus RX 450h for the wife.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Vern

1. Order new Aston Martin Vantage
2. Pay off mortgages
3. Rolex Daytona Chronograph (black face)
4. Move to larger house with garages for at least three cars.
5. Sell my Cayman GTS and buy 911 GT3 RS
6. Likely no more cash left


----------



## cayabo

Some great photography gear and top-flight guidance









A couple seasons of Spec-racing









A 2-bedroom sleeper cab to take the fam on the road while making money (and taking fantastic pics)









A rose-engine with training... and everything else to make a precision micromachining shop (and fantastic pics of fantastic creations)









And while we're making stuff up...
Ana de Armas (wearing a Bvlgari) to make my pics fantastic...


----------



## Deejelite

-Pay off the mortgage (20%)
-Invest (30%)
-Gift 15% to mom for retirement
-Loooooong vacation (30k)
-And probably an Aston Martin (roughly 10%)
-Remaining funds for various projects and small purchases. 

This changes drastically if it’s a larger, quit-my-job kind of sum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micdon

Most likely i'd just dump it in my investment portfolio. No big needs here.


----------



## Ruthless750

Pay off mortgage
Buy Either Aston or Ferrari to be one of those guys......haha


----------



## OliVDB_1718

I think I'd buy 3 of these villas https://tranio.com/greece/detached/ (one for me, two to rent), a luxurious trip to Japan or Paris with my family, and a surplus Soviet tank. This one's useless and will cost a lot, but it's FUN.


----------



## BradYoung04

1. 20% into my investment portfolio
2. That sunny beach hut in Hawaii I've been dreaming of.
3. One or two (or twenty) new watches. I've been eyeing up a Omega Planet Ocean or Tag Heuer Link 
4. A selection of watch winders. Probably an Optima Time Capsule or a Wolf Watch Winder (https://www.wolf1834.com/category/watch-winders/), or maybe even some from Time Tutelary.
5. Spend the remainder on travelling the world for a few years with my new timepieces!


----------



## exxtinguishable

350k for med school
350k for my sister's med school
8.2k for a black Milgauss GV
291.8k invested


----------



## anvilart43

I would cover all the student loans the lady and I have accumulated, buy a nicer truck, buy some rental properties, a 4 seat plane and a sail boat. Invest the rest and I am sure somewhere in there I would have to go get myself Submariner like 007 and Blancpain 50 Fathoms, and invest the rest, and splurge once in a while on travel.


----------



## TheWalrus

I answered this before - but I'm doing it again anyway.

1. Pay off remaining student loan debt: $30 000
2. Pay off mortgage on renewal: $300 000
3. Classic Car (Thinking: 1963 Corvette. Split Window. Fuel injection option. Could also be persuaded by various vintage Woodies and Jags, however): $200 000
4. West Wight Potter 19 ft Sail Boat - good for coastal / inter-island cruises: $40 000
5. A couple Original Ansel Adams photographs: $30 000
4. Investments / savings: $400 000*


* includes investments in watches - An Omega Speedmaster 321 cal., Rolex Deep Sea 4000 and Vintage Doxa Professional would be high on the list.


----------



## safwan44

Donate 20% to charity
20% to family
30% in index funds
20% for a house
10% to do whatever the heck I want

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bsshog40

1. Payoff mortgage and bills
2. Help family with bills
Then if there's anything left after that, Lol
3. Put the rest up for retirement


----------



## ganagati

I'd buy a condo or house on the beach. VRBO it as an investment property doubling as a built in vacation destination.


----------



## eljay

Not a great deal of imagination in here


----------



## kamonjj

eljay said:


> Not a great deal of imagination in here


But seems like a whole lot more sense than I was expecting haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Premise

I’d probably just pay everything off and do a couple more home upgrades. My tastes are a lot simpler these days.

If I did buy a watch too it would be a Rolex Explorer 39mm. Something simple and not all that extravagant.


----------



## NoSympathy

1. Condo in the Bay Area
2. Lexus IS250
3-5 a bunch of watches. BLNR, IWC Portuguese, Speedy DSOTM, ALS, FP Journe, so many


----------



## ganagati

NoSympathy said:


> 1. Condo in the Bay Area
> 2. Lexus IS250
> 3-5 a bunch of watches. BLNR, IWC Portuguese, Speedy DSOTM, ALS, FP Journe, so many


With only $1M, i'm not sure you could get past #1.


----------



## jthole

Buy our kids a house (that's two things then)

Donate some money to charity (probably a project in Asia that my brother is involved in already)

Discuss with a financial planner how my wife and me both can stop working in a few years from now

Set 2x €10000 apart for fun things, for my wife and myself.


----------



## eljay

Just found a Lexus LF-A for sale in Australia for $990k. That'll do it.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Put half of it aside for my daughter

Put one quarter into a pension fund for my Ex and myself

The other quarter goes to charity


----------



## dafuture

1. Rolex GMT Master 1675
2. Restore my Volvo
3. 2008 Shelby GT500 KR
4. A small house with a garage
5. 1 case of Orphan Barrel Barterhouse


----------



## Quake1028

1.Fully funded college fund for our daughter
2.Pay off all of our bills
3.Buy my wife/daughter anything they wanted
4.Buy my mom a new house/car
5.An AP/PP/Rolex/Omega/FP Journe for myself


----------



## bluecrush

1. Buy a house, very $$$ in Hawaii
2. Add to college fund
3. Add to 2nd college fund
4. Add one Omega to the collection
5. Bait for fishing


----------



## schieper

1. exchange for weird asian currency. 
2. Join billionaire club 
3. a golden lolex.



Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

1) purchase moderately priced real estate in the Bay Area
2) hit the 99 cent menu at McDonalds
3) ?
4) ?
5) peruse the WUS forums and dream about being able to afford a Rolex someday


----------



## canonken

House - $300-400k (getting a nice location in the city, something that will be desirable and likely appreciate over decades)
Stuff for said house - $100k
Save the rest, or just save it until there was something I wanted


----------



## canonken

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> 1) purchase moderately priced real estate in the Bay Area
> 2) hit the 99 cent menu at McDonalds
> 3) ?
> 4) ?
> 5) peruse the WUS forums and dream about being able to afford a Rolex someday


Another option would be a tiny lot for $900k and a really nice used RV for $100k.


----------



## Vasily

1) Grand Seiko SBGE201
2) Toyota Tundra 
3) Give rest to my parish.


----------



## bran2

I would buy whatever my better half wants, she is the only one that has the planning/organising skill around here.. just put the fives under her list. lol


----------



## Aggie88

1. Pay my son’s $72k annual tuition.

2. Pay off house

3. New irons

4. Rolex Explorer II polar

5. Tithing (I guess this should be #2)


----------



## Mayhem421

Tough Call.

1. Pappy Van Winkle 23 year
2. Porsche 911 Targa 4s
3. Something nice for the wife
4. Cabin in the mountains
5. The rest into the kids 529 accounts for college.


----------



## jthole

canonken said:


> House - $300-400k (getting a nice location in the city, something that will be desirable and likely appreciate over decades)


You won't even get an apartment for that kind of money around here!


----------



## jthole

eljay said:


> Not a great deal of imagination in here


Call it life experience.

At 50 or 55, many people understand the importance of financial planning (and know the regrets of not having started earlier than they did) ;-)


----------



## eljay

jthole said:


> Call it life experience.
> 
> At 50 or 55, many people understand the importance of financial planning (and know the regrets of not having started earlier than they did) ;-)


Wait, you mean there are people giving serious answers?

To a question on an internet forum about what you'd do with a million dollars?


----------



## jthole

eljay said:


> You mean there are people giving serious answers?!


What's the point of asking the question otherwise?

And frankly, given the target population of this forum (luxury watch buyers), having a million to invest isn't that unimaginable really.


----------



## SHAH1369

tdiallo said:


> The titles says it all...if you won $1M this week for example, what would be the top 5 things you would purchase in *order of priority*?


1 - Buy a condo (fully, without a mortgage) and/or invest heavily.
2 - invest the remainder (though being in Toronto, there might not be much left).

You know, it sounds crazy, but a million dollars doesn't go very far anymore. In Toronto, the average detached home costs in excess of $1.2 million (that's average!). So the old discussion of "what would you do with a $1 million" that our parents used to have, needs to be what would you do with $5 or $6 (damn inflation). Don't get me wrong, $1 million is a lot of money and will take you far but its no longer enough to be the basis for splurging questions.


----------



## jthole

SHAH1369 said:


> Don't get me wrong, $1 million is a lot of money and will take you far but its no longer enough to be the basis for splurging questions.


Indeed, you easily pay more for a decent apartment in Amsterdam, for instance. And it's the same in several other European cities.

And that's in €, not in $.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## SHAH1369

Oh yeah, that's the same here in Toronto. Before Toronto, I lived in Vancouver (which is the 3rd least affordable place on earth, was 2nd for the longest time) and it was slightly worse there. Sad to hear Europe is the same. The rate of inflation relative to income gains has been criminal over the past 30 or 40 years. Funny enough, watches give a good example. I'll never forget doing just a tad bit of research on this and being blown away. A Rolex Submariner used to cost $950 USD (about) in 1980. Average income in the US (similar in Canada) was about $13,000. So a person could get Sub for about 1/13th of their income. Today, the real annual median income (per-capita, not houshold) in the US is $31,099. A Sub is around $8 or 9 thousand now...so almost 1/3 of a person's income. Its quite jarring and sad. I know Rolex prices have spiked and using watches is a weird measure (when you can show the same with homes, etc) but this is a watch forum .

But yes, to have fun, we really do need to ask "what would you do if you won $5 million" tomorrow?



jthole said:


> Indeed, you easily pay more for a decent apartment in Amsterdam, for instance. And it's the same in several other European cities.
> 
> And that's in €, not in $.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## DonPatrizio

Assuming it is $1M post tax, first I would give my mom enough to pay off the mortgage on her house (~$200k). Then she can decide to stay there in CT or buy a condo in FL. Then I would probably continue living at home until I find a desirable condo in CO and put a nice chunk as a down payment (~$100k). I'd buy some toys next:



Pre-owned Audi S6 ~$35k
Omega Planet Ocean ~$3k
Samsung phone ~$600

Not much but that's all I can think of right now haha. Still have to work and study but it'll be easier to pay bills and I'd just invest the rest.

Oh, and a new Specialized Stumpjumper with CF frame ~$4k. And a two week vacation around California with it.


----------



## benji19

Buy a decent condo outright, a newer used vehicle, and invest the rest. Also give some to my parents. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## CSG

The reason most people are suffering financially is because most would blow the best part of a million bucks rather than investing it. Same as it ever was. There are 100 fools for every smart person.


----------



## kamonjj

CSG said:


> The reason most people are suffering financially is because most would blow the best part of a million bucks rather than investing it. Same as it ever was. There are 100 fools for every smart person.


No doubt about it. "Pay yourself first" has gone by the wayside for many. Most would rather live over leveraged to impress people they truly don't care about.


----------



## joelbny

I'd buy a leveraged short of Italian Bonds.


----------



## Hamstur

- Pay off mortgage
- 2/$3 energy drink
- 12PK of Michelob Ultra
- Grocery store steak, assuming I can find chuck eye on sale
- Can of tennis balls and bag of treats for the dogs
- Invest the rest


----------



## Kilograph

Pay off condo
4k into computer equipment for work
3k for a couple new watches
Remaining into retirement savings


----------



## simonp67

I live in the California Bay Area, most expensive place in the world just about - sadly $1M wouldn’t buy a condo or do much at all here. I’d put $900,000 into investments/ retirement planning. The rest would pay off bills and savings for future / contingency expenses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eljay

jthole said:


> What's the point of asking the question otherwise?
> 
> And frankly, given the target population of this forum (luxury watch buyers), having a million to invest isn't that unimaginable really.


Sure, but it's all a fantasy, beginning with the framing of the question itself (i.e. _winning_ the money).

And people talking sensibly about investing in a sub named "Luxury & Lifestyle" doesn't make you chuckle?

Or naming a sub "Luxury & Lifestyle" without an obvious hint of irony in the first place...


----------



## jthole

eljay said:


> And people talking sensibly about investing in a sub named "Luxury & Lifestyle" doesn't make you chuckle?


No? I think many people who want to lead a pleasant life are also keen on how to use their money for long term goals. At least I am.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Humbucking

If I won a $million, I'd probably spend about $200K buying stuff. With the rest I would pay off my mortgage & invest the rest. 

In no particular order.

-1968 Dodge Coronet RT 
-2018 Dodge Hellcat
-Commission a custom Omega Planet Ocean
-New car for my Wife
-Install solar panels


----------



## raf1919

a hot blonde, rolex, lambo, another hot blonde, real estate


----------



## jkpa

Move to Europe and retire. I could do that now (and not 40 yet) but with a son in middle school it ain’t happening. I miss a lot about Europe. Some things I don’t miss. But with a million in the bank and proceeds from selling the homes we have here, we would be set.

So I would buy a house there, a cheap stick shift car as gas costs a fortune, a classic Porsche 911 for weekend fun, a brand new Rolex Sub to keep forever and hand down to my son, and finally, a lifetime subscription of “Leave me alone, I’m retired” magazine.


----------



## 0seeker0

Buy my house out right, finish the basement, buy a vacation home somewhere, property, more guns. The logical side of me anyway.


----------



## TheWalrus

I think and rethink about this (and have probably posted here multiple times). But. $1 000 000 in my account tomorrow means:

1. We'd pay off the remaining $300 000 of our mortgage.

(down to $700 000)

2. Pay off my wife's student loan

(down to $670 000)

3. Prudent savings / investment type stuff

(down to $170 000).

4. Classic Car. Right now: A 327 early / mid 60s fuel injected Corvette

(down to $70 000).

5. New daily driver (used): Last gen Volvo XC 70

(down to $40 000).

6. Laird Stand up touring paddle board.

(down to $37 000).

7. Watch collection update: Doxa 300T reissue + Rolex Sea Dweller 4000 + Omega Speedmaster cal.321 + Garmin Descent dive watch / sport watch

(Down to $20 000)

8. House stuff - clothes, furniture, decor, etc.

(down to $0.00)


----------



## Davidka

Here goes:

1. A bottle of Cava
2. Two huge stuffed unicorns
3. A women's size M T-shirt with a print of one of my wife's favorite bands.
4. A trip for four to London including flights, hotels and tickets to a concert.
5. Leatherman Tread LT


----------



## 0seeker0

What's a bottle of Cava?


----------



## eljay

0seeker0 said:


> What's a bottle of Cava?


Muddy water that makes your tongue numb.

Oh wait, that's kava.


----------



## smmht

The houses in my city are very close to 1 million for middle income earners.. so unfortunately I'd have to allocate 900k for that. 
Then comes my Rolex Sub Two Tone, a Mazda 6 or 1 Series BMW (for daily drive) whilst driving my Z3 on the weekend. Probably another cheap sports car for some weekend fun.


----------



## knowwears

a stake in 5 businesses...then live off the capital gains


----------



## Egsise

Five vodka shots. Chilled, not balls warm.


----------



## alberto.b

Buy businesses/real estate to make even more money 🙂


----------



## Denver1911

Pretty much nothing comes to mind. I’d use the cash to help bolster my retirement so I could go at 55 if I chose to.


----------



## eljay

knowwears said:


> a stake in 5 businesses...then live off the capital gains


Capital gains from flipping them, private equity style?

Why five specifically?


----------



## dan360

Pay off the mortgage (277,000 & change)
Pay off the car (25,000 & change)
buy a small pre-owned bulldozer (30,000 & change)
buy a trailer for the dozer (10,000 & change)
invest the rest in Amazon stock...


----------



## Drewdoog

I spend part of the money on the business I work for to become a partner...and probably a black Alba Manta Ray.


----------



## Barge

0seeker0 said:


> What's a bottle of Cava?


Cava is Spanish bubbly simialr to Champagne (French) or Prosecco (Italian)


----------



## wjhoffmann

1. A Singer
2. Insurance
3. Tires
4. More tires
5. More tires...


----------



## TritoneJP

I move around for work so real estate would be off the table for a year or two.

1) An appointment with a financial planner/advisor
2) A personal trainer
3) A Nomos Minimatik and a Farer chronograph
4) A Golf GTI
5) Pay off my student loans and do whatever the guy from #1 tells me to do with the rest


----------



## Foch

Marijuana Industry stock as now legal in Canada. Live off the interest. Travel the states on my Harley for a year or two.


----------



## RolexDreamer

$900,000 in mutual funds 
$12,000 Rolex sub (two tone)
$38,000 on luxury vehicle
$25,000 on custom suits
$25,000 on a fishing boat


----------



## LuxuryRevolution

Invest 30% in hand picked stocks then use another 10% in a Roth IRA to gather interest over the next 50 years. After which I would use 40% to further grow my business and the remaining 20% as a personal fall back in case the market drops unexpectedly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicagoWatches

I’d deposit it in to my brokerage and do nothing else.


----------



## Stirling Moss

I would choose poorly with $100k and get a gold sub and a Lotus Exige 260. 
I would choose wisely with $900k and invest for retirement.


----------



## mpatton4re

I’d have to invest at least half in real estate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDMLS430

Multifamily rental property or homes.


----------



## mt_timepieces

Just invest and make another million!


----------



## gward10

Rental property 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMS911

$3K trip to Key West. $5k Omega Speedmaster. $30k Golf R. $50k Down payment on house. $912K divided into savings/invstements.


----------



## PrisonEscapementWheel

1. New house w/ home theater (4k projection, 120" screen, 11.2 Atmos surround)
2. Vacation to tropics or cruise
3. Ural Gear-Up
4. Overnight stay at Pandora's Box in NYC
5. Index funds.


----------



## CallMeJarob

1. An apartment complex
2. nothing else


----------



## fercruz

Pay rest of mortgage and invest the rest.

(It took me 10 min to write this).


----------



## pardayan

You purchase everything for your children and ones you love cause you can't take them to otherside (or nowhere ). Sooo spend the money to the last penny rather than to own something cause life is short.


----------



## sarox42

$1m is not a lot of money. It's barely enough to buy a very typical house. I'd invest all of it so that someday it will be enough money to spend lavishly.

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## B79

I am also in the boring camp- $ into further investments.

Luxury items, holidays and above all, watches come from play money. If I can't buy watches from that fund, I can't afford it. I don't view watches as monetary investments but sometimes I justify a purchase and tell myself I am investing in my happiness


----------



## Tycho Brahe

That’s not that much money anymore! I think I would invest it and take the rest of the year off!


----------



## lvt

First thing to do is to pay the $200K tax.


----------



## 14060

1/2 for fun 1/2 into savings.


----------



## strider11

Had to look up Pandora's Box. Nice. I'd go with Iris and the worship session.



PrisonEscapementWheel said:


> 1. New house w/ home theater (4k projection, 120" screen, 11.2 Atmos surround)
> 2. Vacation to tropics or cruise
> 3. Ural Gear-Up
> 4. Overnight stay at Pandora's Box in NYC
> 5. Index funds.


----------



## Royal68

1. Down payment on 2 multi family houses in NYC where I live and let the monthly rent take care of the rest of the mortgage. 
4-5. Wait for rent to generate enough income to put a down payment on another multi family property


----------



## Royal68

Nokie said:


> I would put it in the bank and enjoy spending the interest.


That's like 25k a year ?


----------



## tagdial8

Nice Thread.We all wanna invest money but I actually think we should take some time of and think of a free $1M we didn't have to invest with just 5 things to purchase. I bet that'll show our true colors. *chuckles*


----------



## GrussGott

tagdial8 said:


> Nice Thread.We all wanna invest money but I actually think we should take some time of and think of a free $1M we didn't have to invest with just 5 things to purchase. I bet that'll show our true colors. *chuckles*


Your setup sounds like the 1985 Richard Pryor / John Candy movie, Brewster's millions:

_After losing his position as a minor-league pitcher, Montgomery Brewster (Richard Pryor) learns his great-uncle has left him $300 million. To inherit it, Brewster must spend $30 million in 30 days under a complicated set of rules that forbid him from donating too much to charity or retaining any new assets when the period is up. Unable to share details about the will's odd conditions with anyone, Brewster sets out to spend his money under the stern eye of paralegal Angela Drake (Lonette McKee)._​
But, if I had to spend $1M on 5 things it'd be:

* 1 Hawaii vacation property down payment
* 4 longboard ales​


----------



## issey.miyake

Don't have specifics but it would involve taking the family away and creating some awesome memories for as long as possible until we run out of the winnings and have to return back to our current lives lol


----------



## Catatafish

Ducati Panigale
A trip to northern Italy with said Ducati in tow
Gibson custom shop 1959 Les Paul
Beechcraft Bonanza
Remaining money to repair Ducati and Bonanza


----------



## GrussGott

yeah, yeah, everyone has big plans. BIG plans.

truth is ...


----------



## tagdial8

GrussGott said:


> yeah, yeah, everyone has big plans. BIG plans.
> 
> truth is ...
> 
> View attachment 14110623


Exactly lol

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tagdial8

GrussGott said:


> Your setup sounds like the 1985 Richard Pryor / John Candy movie, Brewster's millions:
> 
> _After losing his position as a minor-league pitcher, Montgomery Brewster (Richard Pryor) learns his great-uncle has left him $300 million. To inherit it, Brewster must spend $30 million in 30 days under a complicated set of rules that forbid him from donating too much to charity or retaining any new assets when the period is up. Unable to share details about the will's odd conditions with anyone, Brewster sets out to spend his money under the stern eye of paralegal Angela Drake (Lonette McKee)._​
> But, if I had to spend $1M on 5 things it'd be:
> 
> * 1 Hawaii vacation property down payment
> * 4 longboard ales​


I actually didn't have that movie in mind but yeah,I guess it sounds more like it.

Nice reference though.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer

I will be optimistic and assume it is 1 million usd post taxes. Listed in top to bottom, in terms of priority.
500k will likely be gone for paying off all the debts I have (current home mortage, student loan, car finances, etc.). Changes from here will go to my CYA fund (ROTH first), as I cannot fully trust in a 401k and I get no pensions =(
Up to 150k will be used start a fund for my kid, so her future student loan worries will be mitigated.
50k for our family's vacation+shopping spree (Hopefully enough to get me another Rolex, another Scotty Cameron custom putter, wife's jewelries or leather goods, vacation? 
Rest will be used to invest, preferably another real estate. Another 30 years of mortgage! Woohoo! (at least my kid will have somwhere to go)

Ah the pains of a middle-class family man in so-cal...


----------



## Alfa2600

Umm I got to 2 things and ran out of money 😅


----------



## Lodi

1) a little house for me and my gf;
2) an used Porsche 911;
3) Aprilia Tuono 1100;
4) travels.

Probably i'll ask for a time reduction at works too.


----------



## tagdial8

Alfa2600 said:


> Umm I got to 2 things and ran out of money


Lol I'm curious


----------



## blaster99

1. A submariner
2. A house in LA
3. A few vintage Omegas
4. BMW 5 series
5. A new girlfriend... j/k


----------



## Msiekierski

Blaster99, are you talking Los Angeles or Louisiana? If you’re talking Los Angeles, 1M is not going to cut it, you better up the budget😝...nr. 2 alone will put you over that.


----------



## TMats

Small acreage in the Arizona desert, with house, for winter residence—at least 60 miles from Phoenix or Tucson. After that, I don’t know, I don't want for much


----------



## TMats

o| Trying to delete double post


----------



## Kilograph

Pay off mortgage.
Pay off school loans.
Buy new Civic.
Hire a decorator to make my condo look less like a rental
I ran out of things so the rest goes to some kind of financial person to manage until I die.

Actually, I'd probably give some of the money to friends and family too.


----------



## Ross13

Purely daydreaming and taking responsibility our of the picture:

1. More modifications for my S2000.
2. A cottage on a lake ("up north" Michigan).
3. An 8900 Planet Ocean.
4. A Bennington Pontoon. (For said cottage 
on the lake).
5. A 1992 Acura NSX.


----------



## DonPatrizio

I'm changing my answer. Instead of a used S6 I'd get a brand new WRX with the Recaro seats. <3


----------



## gto05z

Real estate


----------



## galvestonokie

a small house in san francisco


----------



## TankCommander1554

1. Pay off house (400k)
2. Give money to family (100k)
3. Savings (300k)
4. New Cars (100k?)
5. Trip/Vacation


----------



## slickman

Pay off mortgage, save some of it, and purchase a reasonable rental property. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimD303

Eliminate student and vehicle loans, sell home and purchase another in cash, put away the rest in savings, buy a Datejust or something to commemorate the occasion.


----------



## Kjian414

That’s enough for 2 downpayments on 2 rental properties in my area.


----------



## carlosimery

$1M is not much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RideCRF450

carlosimery said:


> $1M is not much
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No joke. This would cover my student loans, my wife's loans, my house and maybe I could buy ice cream for the kids.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voyager57

1) I’d buy a Speedy 
2) I’d buy a Muhle Glashutte ProMare Go (that’s just 2 cheapies)
3) A trip for two to Kauai 
4) Lie on the beach, admire my new watches, decide what we are going to do with the rest of the money with a cold Mai Tai, while ordering up....
5) ...an AMG® C 63 S Cabriolet


----------



## cadenza

carlosimery said:


> $1M is not much


All relative obviously, but true in a proportional sense when considering that if one wants a lump-sum payment (hard to buy property on those annuity payouts), the Federal Tax rate could be up to $37%. If one lives in NYC add another 13% on lottery, etc. winnings.

From 1M to 500K in the blink of a jumping second, without having even bought a Swatch, let alone a Habring, a mortgages, a Porsche, a vacation away from the tax lawyers.... o|


----------



## nicholascanada

Prob property of some sort. Somewhere warm.


----------



## chili1619

Pay off my mortgage and move somewhere warm.


----------



## zygomatic21

I'm in the majority: I'd move somewhere warm. I'd also love to purchase some (local) art I've been admiring, a new watch (or maybe two) and grab another car or three for fun projects.

Truthfully, I doubt that would get me anywhere beyond half the $1MM -- and I'm okay with that.

(Of course, once it hit my bank account, I'm sure I'd come up with new things to spend it on)


----------



## jag32

35% deposit on a Patek 6300G grand master chime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citlalcoatl

Top five things to purchase after winning 1 million dollars:

One share of BRK.A
Another share of BRK.A
Federal tax voucher
State tax voucher
Gas to fill up the car and head back to work....


----------



## Quantumleap

Pay off mortgage, buy silver and gold with the balance.


----------



## forsakenfury

1. Real estate
2. Read 1.
3. Read 2.
4. Read 3.
5. Guess what number 5 is!


----------



## double

I would pay off my mortgage, take a nice vacation, and save the rest.


----------



## Terb

A big house just because i love big houses and you can also see it as an investment over the years
A fancy car 
3 Rolex watches
Vacation for a whole year lol that is because i will retire from my current work place.


----------



## StanleyInquisition

I'd invest $950k in real estate and $50k on an AP Royal Oak Chronograph in rose gold.


----------



## sashko

House in Costa Rica and some money to live on for at leat 15years


----------



## Tony A.H

renovate my house. 150 K
buy new furniture. 50 to 60 K
buy a LEXUS. 100 K
Rose gold AP and Sky-Dweller. 130 K
spend some and invest the rest .


----------



## zengineer

I am somewhere between 3 days and 3 years from retiring. I have more than enough to live on but it's hard to decide how expensively you want to live in retirement. A million would put a nice head on my retirement funds. I suppose I would spend 100k or so on frivilous stuff, put the rest away and stop working. The house and all cars are paid for and fairly new.

Sent from my Motorola Bag Phone


----------



## Yamidan

MJACLA09 said:


> Bank interest wouldn't buy you your daily coffee. You need at least a 5% turn to even notice you have extra money on only a million.
> 
> I have everything I need so I'd choose frivolous unnecessary things.


The interest would be the equivalent of a decent pay rise, or a good performance bonus. The daily coffee habit, as ingrained as it is, certainly wouldn't cost me 5 figures a year.


----------



## jkpa

Pay off mortgage and car.

Invest 500k in a few income/flip properties and pay someone to manage it. Too tired to do this kind of stuff anymore and being a landlord can be a pain.

Save the rest.


----------



## SolarPower

If I had to win it, I'd be unhappy with myself. If I won it, I'd buy wife nice bouquet, put the the rest of money inside and go work on getting another $10M.


----------



## Red Dog

tdiallo said:


> The titles says it all...if you won $1M this week for example, what would be the top 5 things you would purchase in *order of priority*?


1. Pay off bachelors & masters student loan
2. Save money for PhD 
3. Save money for living costs while studying (accommidation, food)
4. Get my parents some new things for the house that they need (fridge, fix the plumbing and heating) 
5. Save the rest, resist the temptation of treating myself (unless a few coursebooks)


----------



## Kjase

Does it count if your first million was earned? My mom a house and car, the rest back into the business. Second million was my splurge!


----------



## ThomasArc

TheWalrus said:


> 1. The rest of our Condo - $366 000 CND
> 2. A new Volvo V90 Cross Country - $70 000 CND The perfect modern surf-adventure wagon. With some luxury.
> 3. Laird StandUP LX Touring SUP board - $2500
> 4. Firewire Longboard - $1000 CND
> 5. S-Works Tri-Bike for my wife - $10 000 CND
> 
> The rest would go into a variety of savings accounts and investments. As well as a substantial amount set aside for gifts for parents, friends, etc.


No watches?


----------



## TheWalrus

ThomasArc said:


> No watches?


That's an older quote of mine - but still pretty accurate. Of course, some things have changed - we're in a bigger house - so paying off the rest of the outstanding amount would be closer to $600 k now. But I think the rest would be close. Maybe more dive gear instead of the touring SUP - since I have a touring SUP now.

But yeah - still no watches outside of the ordinary. I _might_ consider going and buying something else, but I can't really think of what it would be. Maybe a Sub. Or a Planet Ocean. Since those are two of my usual favorites.


----------



## brianinCA

$1M tax free? I'd buy a fourplex, some stock, some gold, and some bitcoin. And maybe the new Speedmaster in sedna gold.


----------



## CSG

I'd invest it all and let my assets continue to pay me my income.


----------



## ZIPPER79

It would go for 4 grandkids education, help 2 daughters and a bit for me to have a good time with!


----------



## dfwcowboy

I'd buy whiskey and then let the whiskey decide the other 4.


----------



## fish70

Tesla stock and Bitcoin.


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

CSG said:


> I'd invest it all and let my assets continue to pay me my income.


I'd probably buy like a datejust but otherwise do this.


----------



## SuttoFL

Rental properties.


----------



## Ginseng108

$250k in gold
$500k in stock index funds
$250 in assorted technology stocks


----------



## swink6112

Bitcoins son! I keed... probably a new G-Shock and tons of beer.


----------



## LAWatchGuy20

Crypto


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper41086

A new house around $500K, which a lot of house where I live.
A new car
A few watches
Put the rest in my retirement fund


----------



## Tekkamaki

With my current savings plan, pensions & social security plus $1,000,000, I could retire in about 4 years at 52. This is all depending upon the return on my stock portfolio between now and then. Currently on track to retire between 58 and 62.


----------



## Colin59

Tekkamaki said:


> With my current savings plan, pensions & social security plus $1,000,000, I could retire in about 4 years at 52. This is all depending upon the return on my stock portfolio between now and then. Currently on track to retire between 58 and 62.


I'm in a similar position except a bit older. With an additional $1,000,000 or even better £ I could definitely retire now and not worry about it.


----------



## vacashawn

I would add nearly all of it to my investment portfolio, continue to watch my money make me money, and keep living my alternative lifestyle. 

If we're being honest, I'd also buy one or two of my grails


----------



## imaCoolRobot

I can't remember what I said the first time so here I go again.
Since it's USD  it's more money for me _LOL_

1. a modest apartment $500,000 (plus furnishings around another $70,000)
2. fancy custom Kayaks for me and my best friends (with dry suits and all the gear) ~ $30,000








currently dreaming of this one ^ (about $7000)
3. Audi RS6 Avant ~ $110,000








4. MB Sprinter Conversion ~$100,000









5. Get something cool for my closest friends $50,000 total for this category.

Ask how I saved $100,000 by switching to Atheism. Saving is not purchasing...so I'll just save the rest. The list also said top 5 things....doesn't mean I can't blow the rest on other stuff.
Not gonna quit my job. Gonna take my time to get more waches.


----------



## ncmoto

give it all to my daughter


----------



## Harcar

An annuity!!!! Then I would wait until I received my first check. A car maybe Boxster. Like a used one spyder probably. A new watch not sure what Breitling Jaeger Omega…. New road bike. Last aomemnew golf clubs. That is it


----------



## YoungFatherTime

I’d have to think.
Mortgage Pay Off would work.
Purchase corvette
Buy a grail watch
The last 2 things I’m not sure yet. Maybe a small investment apartment and the invest the rest… even after all of that I should have 500k left over EZ!


----------



## cholewski

vacation home!


----------



## tman916

Crypto, House, Exotic Car, Tesla, Retirement Funds!


----------



## Perseverence

I'd clean up my investment properties. Whatever is left would be invested.


----------



## anonymousmoose

tdiallo said:


> The titles says it all...if you won $1M this week for example, what would be the top 5 things you would purchase in *order of priority*?


Nothing really. I'd retire and live on it until my superannuation (pension fund) kicked in. But I'd have to make sure it'll last.

I would buy some things;

•Pay off our 2nd house 
•Maybe trade up the car (will do it in the next few years anyways)
•Small boat to launch down the road into the river
•New furniture 
•Maybe an Omega FOIS


----------



## brash47

Blow and hookers.....duh...










Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## zztopops

An apartment


----------



## f1tothe50

tdiallo said:


> The titles says it all...if you won $1M this week for example, what would be the top 5 things you would purchase in *order of priority*?


I'd burn ? it today, because tomorrow isn't promised&#8230;. 
1) all on btc when it drops below 35k usd. 
2) sell btc in 5-7 years when it's worth close to 500k
3) share the wealth


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

I would just invest it now, then spend some of the profits later.


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

$1million just isn't that much here in the San Francisco bay area


----------



## vmgotit

1- Pray to God for wisdon in spending this money, pay 10% tithe to God.
2- pay 5% to my church’s evangelism fund.
3- pay 5% to our little church school worthy student fund.
4- help my Mom with some much needed improvements on her home. Buy her a good 4x4 vehicle for the winter.
5- pay off my property and all my bills, would buy a Rolex Sub, older model with 3135 movement, put the rest in the bank on some short term investments. Vance.


----------



## Pongster

On top of what I already have?

i’d get either a nicer porsche 911 OR a nissan GTR OR a ferrari. And put the balance (if any) in savings.


----------



## LCrow

Hollywood Quiet said:


> $1million just isn't that much here in the San Francisco bay area


In HK, its FA(relatively speaking). To me, however, it's a huge amount of money but nonetheless a wristwatch would prob be in my top five things to purchase. 
BTW, I haven't read past replies cos this is a zombie thread, but it does say "purchase". The number of people saying invest/pay mortgage etc. are missing the point


----------



## mp88g

tdiallo said:


> The titles says it all...if you won $1M this week for example, what would be the top 5 things you would purchase in *order of priority*?


My answer is more boring but pragmatic... reinvest it all into a blended diverse portfolio of RE/stocks/other asset classes and continue what I'm doing.


----------



## Snapping Twig

Investment. Help our daughter with a down payment for a home.

With any luck, compound interest will eventually allow the purchase of an Odysseus.


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

LCrow said:


> In HK, its FA(relatively speaking). To me, however, it's a huge amount of money but nonetheless a wristwatch would prob be in my top five things to purchase.
> BTW, I haven't read past replies cos this is a zombie thread, but it does say "purchase". The number of people saying invest/pay mortgage etc. are missing the point


Allow me to clarify; I would "purchase" investment assets that will appreciate, and when they do, I would use the profits from that to buy a watch.
Rich people buy assets
Poor people buy liabilities


----------



## GrouchoM

Hollywood Quiet said:


> Allow me to clarify; I would "purchase" investment assets that will appreciate, and when they do, I would use the profits from that to buy a watch.
> Rich people buy assets
> Poor people buy liabilities


So you would buy an asset and then buy a liability? I guess you're expecting to go from rich to poor.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

GrouchoM said:


> So you would buy an asset and then buy a liability? I guess you're expecting to go from rich to poor.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Think chess, not checkers...
Think more than one move ahead.

I expect to stay rich because I understand causes and conditions = effect

First make a little money and keep the principle, then spend a little of the profit.
It has worked for me my friend :0)


----------



## simonp67

Hollywood Quiet said:


> $1million just isn't that much here in the San Francisco bay area


Yep, barely enough for a down payment on a home LOL

Though with a million I'd leave California

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

But go where? The weather is pretty good here.
I'm not tied to the bay area not that I have retired. 
I don't like super cold or super hot and humid.
My wife and I are starting to think about if we were to live somewhere else...
And summer sailing in the SF Bay is world class


----------



## GrouchoM

Hollywood Quiet said:


> It has worked for me my friend :0)


Then why are you so concerned about only $1M windfall that you wouldn't frivolous spend a portion?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

Because I already have pretty much everything I want materially. I have a decent amount of contentment regarding my material belongings.

I'm not new money. Money does not burn a hole in my pocket.
I'm not claiming to be the richest, I just have not seen any watches lately that would displace anything in my current collection.

Having more money does not inspire me to a larger house, more expensive car etc.
I live well within my means, and I prefer it that way.


----------



## GrouchoM

Hollywood Quiet said:


> Because I already have pretty much everything I want materially. I have a decent amount of contentment regarding my material belongings.
> 
> I'm not new money. Money does not burn a hole in my pocket.
> I'm not claiming to be the richest, I just have not seen any watches lately that would displace anything in my current collection.


I'm of the same mindset. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterOfGears

Just a reasonable amount of investments to get about 50K / year in dividends (at 5% yeild) and figure out what to do next. And buy some watch, maybe a patek.


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

I didn't mean to kill this thread..

How about "If you were given $1million to blow on "stuff" how would you spend it...?"


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

Me:
Trip to Tahiti for me, wife, 4 good friends. Rent catamaran with chef and captain. Enjoy the yachtie lifestyle diving with a new to me *Rolex 5510 explorer dial* (newly pressure tested of course)

Get good contruction crew to add a new addition to my house with fully operational underground lair (man cave) with hot tub, pool, big screen tvs, etc.

Buy something from MB&F for me and the wife (She likes the flying T)

Custom new Stealth camper van that looks like not much from the outside.


----------



## hllkll33

1M take home after taxes?

Pay off mortgage. 
100K in each kids savings account. 
Trade in current vehicles and purchase/payoff new ones for wife and I (we are ahead and not underwater like most Americans unfortunately on cars)
The rest in Savings


----------



## GrouchoM

99,999,900 pennies. Then, I'd pay a few local high school kids $100 to bring it to a nearby bank that I dislike and have the kids request it converted to one dollar bills. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## brenguy

Lots of stonks


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

what is a stonk?


----------



## Summydad1

1. Pay off my house. (200K)
2. Wife a new car (75k-100K)
3. VC over seas (50K)
4. Give my daughter (10K) to blow. 
5. Family trip to somewhere my wife wants to go. (?)

-Rest goes to investment/retirement and filling daughters college fund.


----------



## orpheo

1. Pay off college debt.
2. Pay off loans.
3. A vintage white MG with red upholstery. 
4. An apartment for myself. 
5. A bottle of champagne.


----------



## stbob

Be gotten me some dough in a 911 settlement. Here be the first of five thangs,,,


----------



## Jonathan T

A new car to replace my 21 year old civic! 
A grail watch.
Kitchen and bathroom Renos to our house


----------



## ccheezy

Id go to chipotle.... get guacamole on my ****.... then buy ETH with the rest and giggle as it climbs to 20k by summer.


----------



## Foxgal

1) Winter home in Baja
2) Ford F250 my hubby’s always wanted but could never justify
3) Luxury expedition cruise
4) Ultimate handbag “wardrobe” for me (3 bags to cover every occasion) 
5) Updated everyday jewelry for me (including Longines Dolce Vita for dress occasions)


----------



## roscoe67




----------



## denmanproject

mrchan said:


> 1mill isn't that much in general but I'd pay off my current mortgage, buy another apartment for investment, invest in some stocks or bonds and buy myself probably a Patek Nautilus and call it a day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty much summed up my plan as well. 1M isn’t really life changing anymore lol


----------



## Sugman

Whether the $1M is before or after taxes I’d pay off the house, upgrade a couple of cars (probably $50k total after trade-ins), and invest the rest somewhere safe and secure where I could get 6% or 7% per year to supplement my income until retirement (the rest would stay in the investment vehicle for a while).


----------



## Gregmsmith00

An extra million at one time should be enough to justify buying a Zeitwerk without my wife getting too upset at the cost.


----------



## TheWalrus

denmanproject said:


> Pretty much summed up my plan as well. 1M isn’t really life changing anymore lol


I think you have to define life changing. 1M sure would change my life. No mortgage. Kid's college paid for. More savings. New car. Couple new watches. Better gear for my hobbies. A few good vacations (COVID permitting).

I mean, _no_, I couldn't retire. And I wouldn't be fabulously wealthy. But my life would absolutely change for the better.


----------



## zenitram

1. Some home remodeling.
2. Payoff mortgage balance.
3. Vacation in Europe.
4. A Grand Seiko (white birch model).
5. Balance into my investment fund.


----------



## Harcar

I would give it away to charity. I don’t need anything


----------



## topslop1

Stock/investments to make it last a lifetime. quit my job.. live off of 60-80kyr


----------



## Valksing

Nokie said:


> I would put it in the bank and enjoy spending the interest.


What interest?  
In the Netherlands you pay negative interest over a balance of 100k and up...

Enjoy spending money _on_ interest!


----------



## MickeyMouse88

After paying off my mortgage and giving some money to my parents...these three nice toys I've always wanted.

A Porsche Cayman base model, Rolex OP, and Tag Monaco.


----------



## debussychopin

Move out of condo and into an real home where I can actually own and play a grand piano.
Grand piano
Get whatever my wife wants or wants to do w the money.


----------



## GrouchoM

debussychopin said:


> Move out of condo and into an real home where I can actually own and play a grand piano.
> Grand piano
> Get whatever my wife wants or wants to do w the money.


Unless you're a good pianist, your wife may want a second home to escape the noise.


Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## FuzeDude

Put it in the bank with my other $9M.


----------



## Buddhabelly

ALS Datograph Perpetual 
PP 5270
McLaren 720S
Porsche 911 TurboS
2 meals at the French Laundry.

Then I’ll be 1 million in debt.
Heck, filling up my car now in California will use up all the winning.


----------



## φευ

1M staying at hotels at $200/night (fairly decent rooms in my book) is 5K nights. Adjust the # of nights for eating out/airfares... Still A LOT of travel - more than one can stomach (again, I am single, so only paying for myself. Helps the calculus, too).


----------



## lonegunman

No bills to speak of and the only thing I've been wanting is this.

Porsche 718 Cayman GT4 RS - Porsche USA


----------



## precious time

tdiallo said:


> The titles says it all...if you won $1M this week for example, what would be the top 5 things you would purchase in *order of priority*?


(1) A bigger condo.
(2) A bigger condo.
(3) A bigger condo.
(4) A bigger condo.
(5) A bigger condo.

Make it $5M and I would buy a (small) house.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Is this tax free money? Here in the US you MIGHT walk away with approximately $750K. At the top of my list is a beachfront condo on the Sunshine Coast in Queensland Australia. Maybe a early 2000's 911 S and a private barrel selection from Woodford Reserve. The remainder would go towards a black market liver... 









Coolum Beach


Discover Coolum.




www.visitsunshinecoast.com


----------



## Pmurphy

Buy condo preferably in "active senior" (55+) area.
Pay off the SUV and also acquire my grail car which is a Morgan Plus Four (or Plus six, or whatever). Doesn't have to be brand new, perhaps a well-cared-for pre-owned model.
Probably buy some actual wristwatches (dress, sport, everyday). I think $3k for all three of them would take care of that.
Buy an actual railroad-grade pocket watch as I don't have any of those yet.
That is all I can think of right now at the top of my head.


----------



## bhvrdr

1. Pay off the house. 250k 
2. Add to vanguard funds with 100k
3. Wife can buy whatever with 200k
4. Buy a 911 gt3 with 200k
5. Taxes 250k


----------



## FuzeDude

bhvrdr said:


> 1. Pay off the house. 250k
> 2. Add to vanguard funds with 100k
> 3. Wife can buy whatever with 200k
> 4. Buy a 911 gt3 with 200k
> 5. Taxes 250k


Total taxes on $1M will be closer to $300k. Your federal tax alone will be about $260k. Ask me how I know......


----------



## bhvrdr

FuzeDude said:


> Total taxes on $1M will be closer to $300k. Your federal tax alone will be about $260k. Ask me how I know......


I dont have state or local income tax. You can also avoid much of your tax burden with identifying certain business losses.


----------



## FuzeDude

bhvrdr said:


> I dont have state or local income tax. You can also avoid much of your tax burden with identifying certain business losses.


My mistake. I forgot to recognize I'm talking to a guy who is only going to invest $100K out of the $750K he expects to net. 

Good luck.


----------



## bhvrdr

FuzeDude said:


> My mistake. I forgot to recognize I'm talking to a guy who is only going to invest $100K out of the $750K he expects to net.
> 
> Good luck.


Odd respone. What does how i would spend unanticipated income have to do with your assessment of my tax burden lol

Off you'd think vanguard funds are the only investments I listed too. My home appreciated a heck of alot more in the past 5 years than the s&p. And anyone who knows Porsche gt3 cars knows their value almost doubles the second yiu drive it off the lot.


----------



## jcp123

House
Chevrolet SS six-speed manual with mag ride for me
New Chrysler Pacifica for wife
A Speedy
A nice grand tour of Europe.

The rest goes into some sort of annuity or rental properties.


----------



## Seabee1

I would buy one million lottery tickets, that way I'm almost guaranteed to win the lottery!


----------



## FuzeDude

bhvrdr said:


> Odd respone. What does how i would spend unanticipated income have to do with your assessment of my tax burden lol
> 
> Off you'd think vanguard funds are the only investments I listed too. My home appreciated a heck of alot more in the past 5 years than the s&p. And anyone who knows Porsche gt3 cars knows their value almost doubles the second yiu drive it off the lot.


My bad. You sound incredibly savy with respect to your investment strategies. You're probably a 1%'er.....


----------



## FuzeDude

[


Seabee1 said:


> I would buy one million lottery tickets, that way I'm almost guaranteed to win the lottery!


Lol.....

You should probably brush up on your odds of having a winning ticket.

Mega millions odds are 1 in 302 million.
Powerball is 1 in 292 million.


----------



## Seabee1

FuzeDude said:


> [
> 
> 
> Lol.....
> 
> You should probably brush up on your odds of having a winning ticket.
> 
> Mega millions odds are 1 in 302 million.
> Powerball is 1 in 292 million.


you should probably brush up on 'humor'


----------



## FuzeDude

Seabee1 said:


> you should probably brush up on 'humor'


Keep your day job......


----------



## Seabee1

FuzeDude said:


> Keep your day job......


keep on working on that humor


----------



## FuzeDude

Welcome to my list.


----------



## MaDTempo

1) Pay off my home
2) Install solar roof
3) Remodel kitchen
4) Remodel basement
5) Buy a few nice bottles of rare scotch whisky
6) Buy a steel Rolex Daytona
7) Invest the rest


----------



## Rakumi

Assuming I am starting with nothing. A house, 2 cars (daily driver and a fun high-end sports car) totalling no more than $120k, and a Datejust. That would be all I need.


----------



## Jonathan T

i would get a new car to replace my 22 year old Honda civic and probably some home renos (old kitchen and bedrooms). Maybe i'd choose a watch but to be honest ,i'm not sure.


----------



## Bullydog

I'm assuming a net $1M, considering taxes would wipe most of this out. 

1. Castile in Europe $350k Euro, it's possible Link
2. Invest the rest

$1M doesn't go very far these days.


----------



## 03hemi

So, you're saying I'm gonna have to take a pay cut? I'm out. lol


----------



## TravisMorgan

Pay off all debts, guns and ammo, ...the rest is trivial


----------



## brettinlux

Bullydog said:


> I'm assuming a net $1M, considering taxes would wipe most of this out.
> 
> 1. Castile in Europe $350k Euro, it's possible Link
> 2. Invest the rest
> 
> $1M doesn't go very far these days.


The maintenance costs on those places is insane.A friend of mine bought an old German castle and regrets it daily.


----------



## brettinlux

A beachfront holiday home in Portugal.
Build a top end home cinema in my attic.
Put the rest away for retirement and to help my kids.


----------



## big_slacker

$1M win after taxes wouldn't leave a ton. I'd probably buy a house down the mountain from me and rent it to my SIL and later gift to my kids, probably the only way they'll ever own a house in this market, haha!


----------



## Bullydog

brettinlux said:


> The maintenance costs on those places is insane.A friend of mine bought an old German castle and regrets it daily.


ah very true, it would be difficult to maintain.


----------



## TheWalrus

FuzeDude said:


> Total taxes on $1M will be closer to $300k. Your federal tax alone will be about $260k. Ask me how I know......


[Narrator] No one asked how he knew, because no one cared. [/Narrator]


----------



## Mark.O

Probably?
1: 1969 corvette stingray.
2: Dodge cummins
3: Seiko Willard
4:High end citizen eco drive watch?
5: Put the rest away into mutual funds and make moneyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

Assuming $1.0M take home. I’d paint the exterior of the house (~$5,000), replace the gutters ( x < $5,000), get a standby generator and replace the breaker box (probably $12,000-15,000), hire a brick mason to redo my front steps and walkway ($X,XXX ?).

I’d pay off my Jeep, quit my job, take a month or two off for some “me” time (do some SCUBA diving) and then find something else to do for work.

I’ve always given two weeks notice when leaving an employer, but in this case, I’d “make like a baby and head out” the moment the deposit hit my account.


----------



## RBleigh81

Pretty boring but I’d look to buy a new home outright. In my area that probably starts at $800k for a 4/2.

With the extra 200k invest/save, no other material things needed. Well ok, perhaps s a VTNR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FuzeDude

TheWalrus said:


> [Narrator] No one asked how he knew, because no one cared. [/Narrator]


----------



## Orive 8

1. A small log home (3 bedrooms, 1.5 to 2 baths) in a yet to be determined state.
2. Whatever Land Rover my wife wants - she has always said that she has wanted one.
3. Jeep Wrangler for me
4. Maybe a custom Hi-Power or if I could find one for sale, an ASP.
5. Ammo


----------



## clarence22

Two watches at the same time.


----------



## 03hemi

Seabee1 said:


> you should probably brush up on 'humor'


Or his humility? lol


----------



## orioner

Investment property (then out of money)


----------



## Tag7800

orioner said:


> Investment property (then out of money)


Yep! No brainer there. A couple vacation area Airbnb's, mortgage them to get a chunk of the money back and live well off them forever!


----------



## nosamk

spend 1/2 on a new 911 and a new boat - save the rest for gas....


----------



## john_marston

1. property, stocks & shares, pay off debt etc. The boring stuff that will cost most
2. give money to family
3. host an sick party
4. go on holiday
5. upgrade my sh*tty 2003 Toyota to something a bit nicer, and give the Toyota away


----------



## CTMoore

A sailing catamaran outfit for a two year sailing expedition around the world!


----------



## MelloMe

Summer home, winter home, homes for my mom and mother-in-law, and probably an exotic car of some type.

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockchalk06

1. A good Attorney on retainer.
2. Trusted Accountant
3. Murdered out Ram 2500 Diesel 
4. 21' Murdered out Phoenix w/ 4 stroke
5. Seamaster white dial


----------



## poweredbyjae

Home, Stocks, RG SkyDweller, Trip to Maui, and sunscreen.


----------



## taylorcummings97

1. Property
2. Bitcoin
3. Buy a boat
4. Travel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mak52580

1. Pay off house
2. Pay off student loans
3. College fund for the kids
4. Travel for a year
5. Invest/live off the rest and work at a job I enjoy and where money is no issue just for the pure enjoyment. Maybe open a bar/restaurant or go to culinary school and be a chef


----------



## dfwcowboy

1. A set of jumper cables for every member of my family


----------



## SolarPower

dfwcowboy said:


> 1. A set of jumper cables for every member of my family


Haha! If you got the money this battery is much better choice


----------



## PhillySteve

Dollar cost average into the stock market...


----------



## 5150RN

I would travel to Thailand and buy a whole zimbie collection


----------



## Squirrelly

Due to shrewd investments, there are many luxury items I could afford right now if my wife didn't have any say in the matter! 😁 

But here's my mostly selfish list *IF *I was unfettered:
#1 = Audi RS5
#2 = Rolex "Paul Newman" Daytona
#3 = College fund for grandchildren (I guess my only unselfish pick)
#4 = Months of travel in Europe
#5 = More investments - Mutual funds have been very good to me for decades.

But ask me again in a month, it might be different!


----------



## Squirrelly

rockchalk06 said:


> 1. A good Attorney on retainer.
> 2. Trusted Accountant
> 3. Murdered out Ram 2500 Diesel
> 4. 21' Murdered out Phoenix w/ 4 stroke
> 5. Seamaster white dial


*What the hell does "Murdered out" mean?*


----------



## MJonah29

Squirrelly said:


> *What the hell does "Murdered out" mean?*


Everything painted black.


----------



## MJonah29

1. An older G-Wagen.
2. Rolex Explorer 1 
3. 100 Acres with mixed pasture and woods. 
4. A car for the wife. She can take her pick. 🤷‍♂️
5. Invest the rest.

In no particular order. 😁


----------



## TimeCapsoul

More real estate and more watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OotOot

1. 991.2 Porsche GT3RS 
2. 2023 Ford Raptor
3. About $100k set aside to restore the family’s 1967 Mustang Fastback
4. 1990s Econoline/Airstream B190 Camper sent to Ujoint off-road for 4x4 conversion 
5. Tesla Model S Plaid

If you couldn’t tell, I’m a car guy lol


----------



## Atom3S

C8 Z06


----------



## RoseQueen

More investment property - 90% 
Pretty jewelry - 2%
Gifts for family - 5%
A trip somewhere - 2% 
Animal shelter - 1%


----------



## cipollawatchco

1. Pay off student debt 
2. Lakehouse in cash
3. House for my parents
4. Audi R8
5. AP Perpetual Calendar


----------



## Flash-BCR

With today's inflation?...A large Dr Pepper and medium fries and stuff the rest in the tip jar....


----------

